

How one psychologist is tackling human biases in science - bootload
http://nautil.us/issue/24/error/the-trouble-with-scientists

======
nsns
I think what's missing is a _science_ of the boundaries of science itself,
i.e. of what we could never learn through the scientific method; the
structural gaps that must exist, not as an obstacle to be mounted later, but
as the essential price of doing research, or as the cognitive limits of human
(instrumental) reasoning. It seems that Quantum physics has formulated some
such "unknowables", and of course, there's always Gödel's theorem. But we
should perhaps go further, and lose that "godlike" character that science now
sometimes enjoys.

